# guess that all of hollywood is as screwed up as this fat boy



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Michael Moore wants Trump to step down and Clinton named president ? TheBlaze

Why should anyone believe in or accept what an entertainer (movie, tv song or sports) 's opinion has any value.

They all deal in alternative realities and make up things as they go along. 98% have no grounding in how the Constitution works or have any feel for how real americans think:devil::devil::devil:


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Best of luck to him with that :vs_laugh:


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

you know he drank tooooo much Flint water as a child ....


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Fat Boy is another one of those non-starters who I never could figure out how they came to the national stage.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

More and more Americans are turning a blind ear to fools like fatso and all other crying and corrupt leftists....


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Now now, let's not rush to judgement about Michael Moore. He very well may have some valid points and I for one would like to be bi-partisan in hearing his views. Nah, I'm just kidding. Let's tar and feather the fat ass! That is if we can find enough tar and enough feathers.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

What the hell are you guys talking about. That there is Rosie O'Donnell wearing a hat and eye glasses...


----------



## No Body (Feb 8, 2017)

Who's Michael Moore?


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Chubs did get it right by predicting that Trump would win the election during the couple of months leading up to the election.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

RedLion said:


> Chubs did get it right by predicting that Trump would win the election during the couple of months leading up to the election.


Even a broken clock is right twice a day.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Hollywood, public education system pretty much. Notice they are large groups with no morals ?
Chubs knew dam well the truth about Hillary was out. Once that happen they were screwed.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

I vote we put him in a prison in Nairobi so he can get his fill of sausage sandwiches

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

He can leave the planet with Cher, or did she already leave, I can't believe he even makes the news, who cares....


----------

